# Lüfter



## Pilldriver (12. Februar 2002)

Hi,

welche lautstärke ist den bei Gehäuselüftern noch erträglich (36 dba)??
Welcher Lüfter ist der beste aber auch gleichzeitig der leisete für einen AMD XP 2000+??

Danke


----------



## nils11 (16. Februar 2002)

*hui...*

also erstmal musst du dich entscheiden, was du willst:

viel power: wenn du das willst, wirst du wohl einen etwas lauteren lüfter nehmen müssen. das lässt sich da kaum vermeiden.

leise lüfter: du wirst zwar auf etwas leistung verzichten müssen, aber wenn dein pc nicht 24 studnen am tag läuft, sind diese lüster auch noch sehr gut.

normal laut und normal stark: hier dürfte ein billiger standard-lüfter seinen soll erfüllen. ideal für dünne portemonaies  .

was die 6 db angeht: also bis 40 db kann man es aushalten. kommt aber auch aufs gehäuse an.


----------



## Freaky (17. Februar 2002)

*hab so einen *g**

hi..


also mein system sieht so aus:

AMD XP2000+
MSI k7t299 Pro2 RU
MSI Geforce 3 Ti200
256MB DDR Infineon CL2
Panasonic DVD 106 Slot In 16x
Lite On 24x 
Soundblaster Audigy bulk 
40 Gig IBM 7.200rpm die neue da vancouver oder wie die heißt
80 Gig IBM 7.200rpm  """"
Aopen Big Tower mit 350W Enermax Netzteil
so nun zum cpu kühler:   Alpha Pal 8045 mit YS-Tech Silent Lüfter 80x80x25mm, 51,0 m3/St.

und einen gehäuselüfter papst den ich normalerweise net brauche *g*

cpu temp: bei normaler nutzung 40-42 C°
cpu temp: unter volllast nutzung 46-48C°
könnte die temp noch runterbekommen wenn ich einen leistungsfähigeren lüfter nehme aber dann wird der ja auch lauter *ggg*
lüfter über http://www.listan.de gekauft war nicht ganz billig aber als händler gehts  

bis im sommer

freaky


----------



## nils11 (17. Februar 2002)

*also...*

@pilldriver: meintest du eigentlich cpu-kühler oder gehäuse-lüfter ???


----------



## Pilldriver (19. Februar 2002)

Danke für die Anworten bis jetzt. Also ich meine CPU-Lüfter, da ich mir einen AMP XP 2000+ holen will. Ich habe an den ALPHA PAL 8045 gedacht, ist der wirklich so leise? Den in der Beschreibung steht das er nur 27DB lautstärke entwickelt. 

@ Freaky: Wie ist den die Temperatur wenn du dein System mal etwas länger an hast?


----------



## Nils Hitze (19. Februar 2002)

*Ich empfehle ...*

Tomshardware 

Für einen besseren Vergleich einzelner Marken.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## nils11 (19. Februar 2002)

*achso...*

also wenn du auf power setzt und etwas mehr lautstärke (47-55 db) ertragen kannst, gibt es nur einen guten: nämlich wie schon geagt den alpha pal 8045. preis: ca 70 €.


----------



## nils11 (19. Februar 2002)

*leise...*

wenn du aber eher einen leisen, aber trotzdem recht guten haben willst, würde ich den zalman cnps 5000 nehmen. der schafft sogar unglaubliche 33 db und kostet 65 €.

beide (also auch den alpha) gibt es bei http://www.overclockingcard.de .


----------



## Pilldriver (19. Februar 2002)

mmh...

also der ALPHA PAL 8045 ist ein sehr leiser Lüfter wie ich finde den er macht nur 27db.

da habe ich die Lautstärke des Lüfters her 

@nils11 wir meinen wahrscheinlich unterschiedliche Lüfter den denn ALPHA PAL 8045 gibt es als Delta Lüfter mit 45db, als Power YS-Tech mit 76db, Standart mit 65db und als Silent mit 27db.


----------



## Pilldriver (19. Februar 2002)

@ Freaky hast du auch die die YS-Tech Silent Gehäuselüfter die sind??

Wenn ja sind die gut und leise??


----------



## Freaky (19. Februar 2002)

*hmm*

hoi

ne hab so 2 billig gehäuselüfter drin und einen papst der leise ist, aber die billigen machen mächtig viel lärm um nix *g* dafür hab ich die für lau bekommen. könnte die auch ausbauen aber keine lust wieder alles aufschrauben  (reichen würden 2 papst der saugt ->rein/raus)

ne muß halt wissen was du willst würd auf leise tendieren, die temp liegt im raid so bei 41-43 im normal betrieb unter vollast muß ich gleich noch testen....aber denke 46-49 aber das sit noch normal....
glaube mein silent macht nur 23db/52m³ wenn ich mich nicht irre und der standart macht 27db /63m³
also sind die beiden völlig ausreichend.....

tip schau dir mal die links an dann sollte dir die entscheidung schon etwas leichter fallen....

bim sommer

gruß 
freaky

http://www.listan.de/showproduct.php?seitenr=c0111s2


----------



## Pilldriver (20. Februar 2002)

Danke.

Also ich denke ich werde den ALPHA PAL 8045 Standart nehmen.


----------



## Freaky (20. Februar 2002)

*moment*

schön *g*

aber guck ob der auch auf dein board passt *g*
gibt irgendwo eine liste mit kompatiblen mainboards 

bsi im sommer


----------



## Pilldriver (20. Februar 2002)

Also wenn du damit meinst ob ich ihn befestigen kann, dann kann ich mit ja Antworten, denn mein neues Mainboard hat schon halterungslöcher dran.


----------



## nils11 (20. Februar 2002)

*na dann...*

na dann viel spaß mit dem neuen lüfter.

und immer schön cool bleiben  (der gag passte ausnahmsweise mal  ).


----------



## HEikSTa (5. März 2002)

vielleicht werd ich jetz wieder von allen Seiten angemacht, aber ich kann nur folgenden Kühler empfehlen: http://www.cuplex.de
der Preis is ein bisschen über dem Durchschnitt, aber er is leiser als alles bisher genannte und in Sachen Kühlleistung verbläst er jeden hier genannten 3x ;-)


----------



## nils11 (5. März 2002)

*aha...*

aha, sehr erstaunlich, dass dieser lüfter trotz der von dir gemachten aussagen bei allen tests schlechter abschneidet, als der alpha  .


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. März 2002)

Ich wollte nur was Allgemeines zum Besten geben:

Falls das jemand nicht weiß:

Dezibelskala ist nicht, wie unser Zahlensystem.

6DB ist doppelt so laut wie 4DB. Da kannst du dir ja ausrechnen, wie laut die Unterschiede sind, obwohl sie immer so gering aussehen so á la Lüfter 1 = 32 DB Lüfter 2=35DB.
Lüfter 2 ist in diesm Fall 2,5x so laut wie Lüfter 1.
Etwa alle 2DB wirds dopppelt so laut.

Das soll jetzt nicht Lehrerhaft aussehen. Ich wusste es bis vor einigen Monaten auch nicht.


----------



## nils11 (7. März 2002)

*hm...*

eigentlich recht interessant. allerdings glaube ich, dass dies unter 40 db nicht so doll auffällt. also ich persönlich erkenne bei lüftern eh nie n unterschied.


----------

